# Sears Craftsman Grey Paint Color



## maburton (Nov 13, 2016)

has anyone found a spray paint that is available at Home Depot or Lowes or Ace hardware that matches the 1960s and 1970s dark grey they used on their tool stands with the splayed legs? all the greys I have purchased are too light.
I need to paint my stands and I dont want to change the color.


----------



## maburton (Nov 13, 2016)

I just read on another site 
Rust-Oleum Stops Rust Enamel Gloss Charcoal Gray Spray Paint


----------



## wkearney99 (May 13, 2015)

Krylon Industrial Tough Coat A00329 Machinery Blue Gray matches almost perfectly.

https://www.krylonindustrial.com/pa_filter-color/machinery-blue-gray/
https://www.mscdirect.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/details/84253087

Sorry to necropost to an old thread, but someone else might be looking….


----------



## SSotolongo (Mar 25, 2019)

> Krylon Industrial Tough Coat A00329 Machinery Blue Gray matches almost perfectly.
> 
> https://www.krylonindustrial.com/pa_filter-color/machinery-blue-gray/
> https://www.mscdirect.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/details/84253087
> ...


Sorry for bringing up an old thread but I was doing a little research. Is this color similar to the one on newer machines? Picked up one of the zip code table saws. It was in good shape just a fair amount of grime and a few spots that could use a little touch up.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

HD sells a spray can that can be filled with any color paint that can be color matched. I believe it uses a CO2 cartridge as the propellant. Auto parts stores may also be able to color match their touch-up paints.


----------



## Jidis (Mar 23, 2018)

I had to get Home Depot to match that last year if anybody can use the numbers. There's a picture of the label here:

https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/33126


----------



## SSotolongo (Mar 25, 2019)

> I had to get Home Depot to match that last year if anybody can use the numbers. There s a picture of the label here:
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/33126
> 
> - Jidis


One thing I've been told about paint matching is that even the same paint from the same manufacturer can be a little different if you buy it from different retailers. It all depends on how the machine is calibrated. The shade one person buys might be just slightly different from the other. If you have one location color matching a paint, make sure to keep buying from that location for the remainder of the project.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

You are not going to get a match from a generic color rattle can… just ain't going to happen. And add to the fact that Craftsman sells tools made from lots of different manufacturers, and even they can use slightly different colors between production runs.

Your best bet is to take a part down to have color matched to your specific machine. If you can get away from spray cans, you will discover that it is way, way cheaper buy by the quart/gallon, plus you get a much more durable finish as you can put it on thicker. If you have to spray, you can get the Preval system if you don't have a compressor, or if you do, one of those cheap $10 purple HVLP guns from HF work great.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Jidis (Mar 23, 2018)

> One thing I ve been told about paint matching is that even the same paint from the same manufacturer can be a little different if you buy it from different retailers. It all depends on how the machine is calibrated. The shade one person buys might be just slightly different from the other. If you have one location color matching a paint, make sure to keep buying from that location for the remainder of the project.
> 
> - SSotolongo


Thanks SSotolongo! I'm usually hitting the same one, but I'll keep that in mind.


----------

